# Did I use too much Prague Powder #1?



## PelletSmoker1 (Feb 18, 2019)

First time poster, long time looker.

I've been smoking meat for the last couple years and figured it was time to try making some bacon. I picked up a nice pork belly at our local Costco for a decent price (9.5 lbs) and found a recipe online for curing (This was the first time I've cured meat). Got all the ingredients mixed up only to realize I accidently double the amount of Prague powder that was needed. I used 4 teaspoons instead of 2! Realized it after I bagged it and set in the fridge.

I've got a couple questions...Will this have any harmful affects if consumed?

will it affect taste?

Can I take it out and wash the meat off now to prevent anything?

I really don't want to toss the meat out but will if needed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2019)

Don't sweat it. 2X is no where near enough to be toxic and once cooked most of that will dissipate. The small amount of added salt, 2 tsp on 9 pounds , will not even be noticed. Lesson learned. Be more careful with Cure and you are far better off choosing a recipe from here because they are Proven Safe, you can't trust online recipes, and they are tasty too...JJ


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 18, 2019)

As jimmy said don't wory. . you used less than double since you measured in teaspoons... teaspoon is usually up to 15% less amount since air pockets are counted in..   best practise is to use micro scale that weights 1/10 of the grams and up.... it may be PITA but converting everything in to grams is best practise when comes to cure mix and match...


----------

